# Configure Xorg for new graphic card in FreeBSD 9.2



## reza (Jun 24, 2015)

I installed FreeBSD 9.2 after that installed X11 and gnome desktop from ports and run `Xorg -configure`, but my on-board graphic card (this) didn't work properly and I do lot of googling until I saw this and realized that FreeBSD does not support my on-board graphic card yet, so I decide to use PCI graphic card (Zotac 210 1GB DDR3, it uses Nvidia chip-set). So after reboot and login to CLI I use this command `Xorg -configure` but after running this command nothing happened and my PC crash and I should restart it. Can anybody help me? (Note: before I run `Xorg -configure` I installed nvidia-driver and nvidia-settings from ports.)


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 24, 2015)

Don't run `Xorg -configure`. Follow the instructions I posted here: Thread display-problems.50620/#post-283785 with the difference that you should use x11/nvidia-driver-340 instead of x11/nvidia-driver for your card.

But what I don't understand is why you installed FreeBSD 9.2 and not 9.3 or 10.1? You should upgrade first.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2015)

tobik said:


> But what I don't understand is why you installed FreeBSD 9.2 and not 9.3 or 10.1? You should upgrade first.


Agreed. FreeBSD 9.2 is end-of-life since December 2014 and not supported any more. 

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html

It should be relatively easy to update to 9.3.


----------

